# New Edmonton member



## ColinN (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi everyone.  
I'm from Edmonton and am setting up a metal working shop in my garage.  I have a small lathe but not much else yet.  I will be going to the A.M.E.N meeting this coming Thursday.  Looking forward to meeting some new folks.

Cheers
Colin


----------



## PeterT (Nov 24, 2017)

Welcome Colin. I want to attend an A.M.E.N. meeting one day. Looks like there is some cool projects gong on in Edmonton through group participants.


----------



## John Conroy (Nov 24, 2017)

Welcome Colin, I'll bite, what the hell is AMEN?


----------



## PeterT (Nov 24, 2017)

I think I discovered them here on this forum actually. They have a simple email type newsletter. The acronym is:

A.M.E.N. (Alberta Metal Enthusiast Network)
_... is about metal casting, heat engines, gear trains, knives,
armour, machines tools and tool holders, jigs and
fixtures, small motorcycles, electro-mechanical
mechanisms and other neat stuff.

They have monthly get-togethers, next ones are
November 30, 2017                    November Monthly A.M.E.N. meeting at Humpty’s Restaurant
December 28, 2017                    December Monthly A.M.E.N. meeting at Humpty’s Restaurant
_


----------



## John Conroy (Nov 24, 2017)

Interesting, thanks Peter.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 25, 2017)

Welcome Colin.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Nov 30, 2017)

PeterT said:


> I think I discovered them here on this forum actually. They have a simple email type newsletter. The acronym is:
> 
> A.M.E.N. (Alberta Metal Enthusiast Network)
> _... is about metal casting, heat engines, gear trains, knives,
> ...




It's a shame it's on a thursday each month, that's a bit of a pain for me to make it to one of these.

Maybe we should plan a group attendance in the future some period? I would likely book Thursday and Friday off work, maybe get a motel or w/e for the night. Anyone interested? @Alexander @Janger @everyone, lol


----------



## Alexander (Nov 30, 2017)

Yes sounds fun to me. I love adventure. We could take my RV if you want to slum it. Could be fun


----------



## Jwest7788 (Dec 1, 2017)

Alexander said:


> Yes sounds fun to me. I love adventure. We could take my RV if you want to slum it. Could be fun


That works great for me.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 1, 2017)

Don't a lot of bad movies start out with RV road trips?  Just sayin....


----------



## Jwest7788 (Dec 1, 2017)

CalgaryPT said:


> Don't a lot of bad movies start out with RV road trips?  Just sayin....


True, also meeting strangers from the internet. (Not you alex, the Amen guys/aliens)


----------



## Alexander (Dec 1, 2017)

Oh I'm not saying it would go well. I was just saying it might be fun. I wouldn't recommend going if  you wanted to do something ordinary.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 1, 2017)

Ok. We just transitioned from the Horror genre to Monty Python. As in, Now For Something Completely Different....

Have fun guys. Pics of the trip please. And if there is a tragic/comedic event en route, I get movie rights correct?


----------



## Janger (Dec 1, 2017)

https://www.stlyrics.com/songs/m/montypython9364/spamsong313328.html


----------



## Tom O (Dec 2, 2017)

The Spam song is alright but I like " Always look on the bright side of life "


----------

